

Extending Your jQuery Application with Amplify.js - reybango
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-US/scriptjunkie/hh147623.aspx

======
Hipchan
It's really important to put the BENEFITS at the top. Do I really want to read
all this just to find out what it does?

------
euroclydon
I gave up writing my "JavaScript Applications" in a closure the way you see in
this tutorial. The reason is, there's no good documentation tool that will
parse it. I'd much rather use namespaces to keep my code from polluting the
global namespace and then I can use jsDoc.

    
    
       /** @namespace */
       var MyApp = {}
       
       /** My Class
       * @constructor
       * @param {Object} options
       */
       MyApp.MyClass = function(options) {
       ...
       };

~~~
MatthewPhillips
should be: var MyApp = MyApp || {};

------
MatthewPhillips
I'm confused, why do I need to use pubsub to separate updating an item from
requesting an item?

~~~
rojoca
It seems this is mostly about organizing your application consistently. It's
easy (particularly with jQuery) to quickly amass large collections of event
handlers which are later consolidated into the logic of an application. This
library provides an abstraction to make it easier to switch that process
around. Logic/API first; implementation second.

Of course you can still do that with plain jQuery...

